
Why We Can’t Have Nice Things: Why Infrastructure Costs So Much - jseliger
http://www.the-american-interest.com/2017/02/10/why-we-cant-have-nice-things-2/
======
appaloosa
Lets not forget the externalities. Costs and economic comparisons leave the
higher qualify of life out of the discussion. Economics lump them all into
externalities (Environment, Human Rights, Freedom of Speech, Freedom of
Religion or conscience, etc). What is the value or cost of protecting child
labor, woman rights or saying what's on your mind without the threat of being
jailed).

